# Telus Loyalty and Rention #? My horror story.



## med8or (Jan 18, 2002)

Hi:

Well it seems like I got myself into a bit of a pickle. I signed up for a three year contract with Telus and they threw in a Palm Treo. I had never had one so they gave me unlimited for three months and put me on the smallest plan they had. Well, it appears that was WAY too small. 

I've been in the process of moving to a new province (PEI) and haven't been very up on looking at my bills....so I didn't see this coming.

Long and the short of it is that I have a bill that's over $1000. I recognize and take ownership in that this was my fault, but am trying to negotiate a reduced rate based upon a few facts (1) I have been with them for over 10 years, (b) why on earth would I continue to rack up these rates on purpose when I could have switched to another plan? (3) as a sign of good faith. 

I'm not looking to abolish the whole bill...like I said, I take ownership, however for something where the costs are totally fabricated (it doesn't really cost $12M for data wireless).

Anyway....there's my sad story. I've talked to Telus, and they are willing to 'reduce' one month. I need three months looked at. The people I have spoken to, have been less then helpful including giving me a lecture on why it's important to read my bill every month (duh).

So...here's my question....(I think I just needed to vent).....anyone have a direct number to Telus's loyalty and retention department? There is no doubt about it, I will change my plan to an emergency only plan for $15 and ride out the contract and never deal with them again. Not really win/win for anyone.

Thoughts...or a number?

Jay


----------



## maccam (Jun 28, 2006)

Telus are bastards. Always have been, always will be. I feel for you, I bit it and paid the remaining two years on mine (this was a few years ago), and never looked back. 

DIE TELUS SCUM!...:lmao:


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

maccam said:


> Telus are bastards. Always have been, always will be. I feel for you, I bit it and paid the remaining two years on mine (this was a few years ago), and never looked back.
> 
> DIE TELUS SCUM!...:lmao:


There is always another side to the story. Call Telus and ask to be connected to customer retention. My bet is they will listen and offer you some middle ground.

I have been with Telus since I first got my cell phone in June of 1988. I have lost phones, broken phones, switched plans, bought phones and got free phones. I have three Telus cell phones and three land lines. I have two high speed ADSL lines and seven mail boxes.

I have never, repeat never had anything but great service and fair treatment from Telus.

They are a great company and serve many people I know well.


----------



## med8or (Jan 18, 2002)

Sinc: I agree. I have had nothing but great service up until now. I asked to be transferred to the Loyalty and Rention department (I was speaking to the network department) and they said "this is high as you can go". I was thinking, no the CEO or President is about as high as I can go (just to make myself laugh).....and told them to escalate it to the next level.

I'm a negotiator by trade...so we shall see. It doesn't serve any interests stay positional. I am willing to meet somewhere in the middle.....I was the idiot. I just need them to be forgiving and provide what they say...customer satisfaction. :S


----------



## JPL (Jan 21, 2005)

Another Victim, you allowed yourself to become complacent and went with the flow. Now you would like Telus to be responsible for your irresponsibility, amazing.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

I'd forgot to top up my Pay & Talk account on Sunday and called customer service yesterday. They restored over $50 in credit and I got them to register my credit card to the account. I'm pretty satisfied.


----------



## med8or (Jan 18, 2002)

JPL said:


> Another Victim, you allowed yourself to become complacent and went with the flow. Now you would like Telus to be responsible for your irresponsibility, amazing.


Not a victim at all. I made the mistake, have already said it was mine and I do take ownership. Looking for some understanding from a corporation in the name of customer care.

Do you know my water company called me when I had an undiscovered leak, because my bills were out of the norm? Would have thought something as simple.

I'll likely have to pay the bulk of this. I will choose to another provider. Life goes on, and I've learned a valuable lesson.

J


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Probably the quickest way to get to L&R is to call them up, see if there is anything they can do, and then tell them to change you over to an emergency only plan for the duration of your contract as you are planning to move to another provider.

TELUS Mobility will go further out of their way to hang on to clients who spend more per month on average. TELUS Mobility operates very separately from TELUS, so if your previous history is with their landline or DSL business, it may not matter as much to the Mobility person on the phone.

Just some info for your further negotiations. I briefly worked at TELUS Mobility a couple of years ago.

You could also try posting on HowardForums to see if anyone has tips for getting you connected to L&R quickly.


----------



## rondini (Dec 6, 2001)

Well, I think I preferred Telus Mobility when it was ClearNet (in ontario). They were super. Telus Mobility is just slightly above average. But then ClearNet was owned by the same guys that own Lenbrook Industries, audio equipment distributors for some of the better stuff around.


----------

